# Ote



## Caroline13 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi there
Does anybody have a number which I can ring OTE on from outside Greece? I am moving back to Greece and am trying to getmy phone line reconnected but am unable to find any number for OTE that can be rung outside Greece - thanks for any assistance, Caroline


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't know if this will work, but it's worth a try:

whenever I need to call a toll-free (1-800-xxx-xxxx) number in the United States from Greece, I call from Skype (when you dial, you choose what country you're calling).

I suppose if you select Greece and then enter the number, you should connect to OTE. Assuming it's a toll-free number in Greece, you won't pay anything for the call.

If you don't have Skype already, it is free to download it.


----------



## Caroline13 (Feb 25, 2009)

thanks for that i'll give it a go


----------



## Jane&Jack (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi 

If you google ote the search result will give you the page in english, may have a number.


----------



## Caroline13 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you for that, we have arrived in greece now so have been able to sort it out locally


----------



## wigwam (May 28, 2009)

Good luck!!! 

EDIT: Sorry I thought you said you were going to sort it out. I mis read and now i can't find how to delete the post so I am adding this edit so you don't think me a total idiot.


----------



## jetset (Jan 5, 2010)

This is the OTE number for connection +302108399200 good luck


----------

